# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Sweet/Genovese Basil, is it okay for American Toads?

## LydiasMom

That is, is sweet basil an acceptable plant in an American toad's vivarium?

I also have in there Autumn fern, chameleon plants, and ivy. I know they're all okay. Tonight I added some sweet basil and then immediately wondered with its pungent odour due to the essential oils it produces if it is toxic to such a little one, potentially. I'm still cycling Lydia's new vivarium, so I'm going to leave it in until I find/receive an answer on this.

----------


## AAron

> That is, is sweet basil an acceptable plant in an American toad's vivarium?
> 
> I also have in there Autumn fern, chameleon plants, and ivy. I know they're all okay. Tonight I added some sweet basil and then immediately wondered with its pungent odour due to the essential oils it produces if it is toxic to such a little one, potentially. I'm still cycling Lydia's new vivarium, so I'm going to leave it in until I find/receive an answer on this.


It's safe I have the same plant in with a squirrel tree frog and he climbs on it and is healthy. It might be difficult to keep the plant alive because it's so delicate but should work. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## kissmedeadly

My landscape architect used herbs with strong smells to keep the rodents away from the section of the garden that we expect amphibians in. Also I've read that insects become disorientated by them(essential oils). Had an aquarium full of roaches with an oil containing a bit of rose essence around the top to stop escapees, and a plate of old fruit, but they could find the fruit until I buried it! I don't know what this would mean for your toads.

----------


## AAron

> My landscape architect used herbs with strong smells to keep the rodents away from the section of the garden that we expect amphibians in. Also I've read that insects become disorientated by them(essential oils). Had an aquarium full of roaches with an oil containing a bit of rose essence around the top to stop escapees, and a plate of old fruit, but they could find the fruit until I buried it! I don't know what this would mean for your toads.


This doesn't appear to effect amphibians negatively. Also crickets do not seem to be disoriented with basil. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

